# BFP on FRER @CD24



## mrscupcake

YAY!!!! I got a BFP! :O I decided not to go on the TWW this month as I didn't want to over analyse symptoms this month (last month I had all symptoms going and ended up with AF!) I don't know when I ovulated because I just went with my body signals. I've had no symptoms til CD22 when I felt a little bit woozy and really strong sense of smell! CD23 implantation bleeding, CD24 (today) nausia, dizzy, hot flushes, exhaustion. Hope that helps xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations hun thats fabulous!! :happydance: :happydance:

I hope to be joining you soon :)


----------



## MoBaby

congrats! I am not opking this month either! I figure hey just have sex and it will happen :) I have no clue when I am going to / if I have ovulated yet / when I will and I'm not stressing :) Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!


----------



## China girl

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## Beautywithin

Congratulations x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## kjean

Congratulations! Happy&Healthy 9months


----------



## HollieQ

Congratulations! :happydance:

You read so much that it happens when people chill, well done! :flower:

A fantastic 9 months to you! xxx


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:


----------

